# What Color Is This?



## FamiliarForest (Jun 17, 2020)

I've recently purchased a new male for my small breeding stock as the last one fell through on health testing when he came of age. This new male while healthy has not been color tested - he is visually a Brindle with silver hairs around his ears and is grey on his muzzle possibly suggestion the rest will fade when he gets older? This is my first brindle and despite reading up on them there's not really a lot of available information. According to his papers his parents were Red and Chocolate and grandparents Red, Black Parti, Chocolate Tuxedo, and chocolate.

The question I have is not on him however but a puppy from a litter he just sired. The mother is a recessive black with a lineage registered as only reds and blacks.

The litter resulted in six healthy puppies with 4 black/possible blues, one black brindle... and this one. I have had a chocolate in a litter before and had never seen a chocolate with these tan markings. Are there chocolate brindles like there are black brindles? He's aged a little since these pictures but the distinct tan points still remain. They are located above both eyes and the right (his right) side of the face. The first image is the most recent one which was taken about a week back, his over all coat is getting darker but teh tan points are becoming more distinct. 

Health and physical quality matter more to me that color when it comes to breeding but I'm still always curious about colors and because I've not had a puppy like this before I would love to know what color he may be - also if anyone has any more information on brindle that what I have been able to find online (aka your own personal experiences and breeding) I would love to know!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Phantom?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Maybe a brown and apricot phantom or a brown sable (if that's possible in Poodles)? I'm not seeing any of the striping I would associate with brindle.


----------

